# Newbie question - Good bits for impact driver



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

DeWalt makes a good impact driver but I will not buy their bits.They ar to brittle and chip.I use them daily and like the Millwaukee or Lennox. #2 phillips bits will probably see the most use.I also use square drives and torx but most DIY'ers don't.A plus would be a solid 1/4" magnetic bit holder made for an impact.Not the 3 piece ones.An impact will soon ruin them.
You can get a good price on sets but my advice would be to buy a small set and he can add to it as needed.Chances are with the larger sets is that many of them will never be used.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This is one of life's toughest decisions for me. If I buy a nice set of bits they are usually pricey and I end up losing most, if not all of them. If I buy an average set of bits, they usually round out or break. Such a conundrum.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably not as many deals now as there were in December, but you might want to at least look at drill and impact combo sets. Many times I have seen the sets on sale for little more than a single tool, and while my impact drivers now probably get more use than my drills, a drill is still a useful tool. And sometimes it is just plain handy to have both, so that you can have one set up for pilot holes and the other set up to drive the screws in. Sorry, off topic a bit, but just a suggestion. As far as bits, I agree that Dewalt probably does not have the best ones, but I wouldn't put them at or near the bottom of the list, so it's not like you would be throwing money away if you wanted to keep everything the "same color" to start with. One thing that Dewalt does have is a real nice wallet type container for bits and accessories, maybe 5" by 8 or 9" by 2" deep, for less than $10 I think, hard plastic, but durable, with clear covers to keep bits from falling out when you open it, and can be used for whatever bits he buys in the future. Nice inexpensive accessory to go with the rest of it.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I do have 2 of the DeWalt holders your speaking of and use them daily .They are nice and full of Millwaukee bits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of mine are Stanley or Vermont American. Whatever the hardware store had at the time I needed them. It's really not nearly as important as getting a good driver.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

What good is an impact driver(or any other tool) when the bits they are running are chit and you have to change them all the time?Wasted time,aggrevation and money spent on cheap tooling?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i buy milwaukee and wera bits, their the only two brands that actually last. dewalt was the first company to have them available locally so thats what i bought but under every day use on a jobsite i was wearing out their bits once a week, since i switched to the milwaukee bits i lose them quicker than they wear out. the wera actually better but much more money..

i havent tried the newer style dewalt impact bits that are no longer black but ive been hearing nothng but horror stories about them shearing off in the chuck of guys impact drivers which requires taking it to the service center to be removed. with regular bits they arent made from the same grade of steel so their lifespan is about 1 /10 th that of the impact rated ones


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

mako1 said:


> What good is an impact driver(or any other tool) when the bits they are running are chit and you have to change them all the time?Wasted time,aggrevation and money spent on cheap tooling?


I dunno, maybe I've just had good luck with the bits I've had so far. The Stanleys I got from my dad have worked great for years. The other ones I don't know what they are, to be honest. The only bits I've worn out we're used with a corded drill. 

I also have crappy blades on my saws. I should probably upgrade those too.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

You will also need some type of Organizer to keep track of your Impact Bits. This set is also available at the Big Box Stores and many local Hardwares.
Let us know which bits you choose.
Buying tools is *FUN*.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

pali bob is right.. kits like that are readily available at the big box stores.. at my local home depot they have both milwaukee and dewalt kits like shown above on display all over the store. the irwin kit is sold at princess auto here and rona. . its much more cost effective to buy them in kits as opposed to individually..


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> .0.0.0.0.. at my local home depot they have both milwaukee and dewalt kits like shown above on display all over the store.0.0.0.0...


Milwaukee has a great kit that includes drills.
Here is an Amazon screen shot:

Note Big Sale at Home Depot:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...Driving-Bit-Set-66-Piece-48-32-4051/205353124


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

a very similar kit is at the canadian home depot for $29


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

There is a whole range Hex of Bit Extension's that are most useful in non impact situations for removing or installing that hard to get at fastener.
A Web search will find some that go out 4 ft or more.
*HFT* has an angled extension that I have found useful in some really hard to get at places:
http://www.harborfreight.com/quick-release-hex-socket-extension-and-angled-bit-holder-96726.html
. 
Attached are some screen shots of some other Hex Extensions.
Some are Impact rated.
.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> This is one of life's toughest decisions for me.


lol you have a good life my friend!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I am assuming you have both a drill/driver _and_ an impact driver. If you don't, you really need a drill/driver.

Having said that, the drill/driver and impact driver are used for different things. Most people who have an impact driver use it for too many things (it is not used for drywall, for example!)

So, you don't need all the bits for the impact driver you might use for the drill/driver. I have a large set I use, but only a few are used with the impact driver. I actually drive mostly star bits with it because those are the screws I use mostly for decking, framing, flooring, etc. I don't think I would necessarily use it for cabinet installation, but I might.

So, you really only need a few Phillips bits, star bits, etc.

Of the accessories shown already, I find these 2 to be the most useful for the drill/driver.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-M...-28-Piece-DW2057CS/202279598?N=5yc1vZc26cZ4j2

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-SpeedLoad-Plus-Drill-and-Drive-Kit-43-Piece-AR20901/100498577

Can't find a better example of the SpeedLoad adapter other than part of that kit, but other companies make them separately. That way you don't have to keep unscrewing the chuck - you just snap each different bit in.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

If he's going to just use it for homeowner projects, just go to one of the big box store and get a small set of different types of bits, don't break the bank on them ,there not going to be used everyday on tough projects, they even have good sales on them all the time.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

scottktmrider said:


> .........................they even have good sales on them all the time.


Here is the Online Sale I ordered last week as a gift for my Helper:

.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...5001rw&cm_mmc=CJ-_-6158626-_-11210757&cj=true


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Mort said:


> Most of mine are Stanley or Vermont American. Whatever the hardware store had at the time I needed them. It's really not nearly as important as getting a good driver.


I'd like to apologize for this post. At the time I was using a Craftsman POS that ran on NiCad batteries. Now that I have a Milwaukee driver with enough torque to remove the lug nuts from my truck, good bits are important. 

I bought a Shockwave kit. So far so good.


----------

